# Accessibility  In  The  Animal  Kingdom



## north star (Sep 10, 2020)

*( $ $ $ )*

So, are there Accessibility Standards for the animal kingdom ?
Little Muffy is having a hard time of it.




*( $ $ $ )*


----------



## mark handler (Sep 11, 2020)

north star said:


> *( $ $ $ )*
> 
> So, are there Accessibility Standards for the animal kingdom ?
> Little Muffy is having a hard time of it.
> ...


*your image is doctored, I think the dog has two legs*


----------



## north star (Sep 11, 2020)

*( & & & )*

Turns out, little Muffy has a twin with almost the same conditions,
...just 2 less limbs.       Imagine that, 2 physically challenged
twin dogs that are almost identical.

*( & & & )*


----------



## mark handler (Sep 11, 2020)

north star said:


> *( & & & )*
> 
> Turns out, little Muffy has a twin with almost the same conditions,
> ...just 2 less limbs.       Imagine that, 2 physically challenged
> ...


they are the same dog, your pic has been photoshopped


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 14, 2020)

Not nice to "mock" Mother Nature


----------



## ICE (Apr 11, 2021)

north star said:


> *( $ $ $ )*
> 
> So, are there Accessibility Standards for the animal kingdom ?
> Little Muffy is having a hard time of it.
> ...


Unfortunately it's going to downhill all the way.


----------

